# Is bathing your cat bad?



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

well when i first got Hana I had wanted to give her a bath after she got all better. She was nasty, smelly, and the bottom of her paws her yellow where they should be white. But the vet said no no bathing cats makes them depressed and loose their identity and they will bathe themselves just fine...I've had her for a while now and shes still a bit stinky and the yellow paws are so not any less yellow. Kind of gross when I think about how she is all walking on the bed and rubbing on my face...

I used to wash oliver once every month or two until the vet told me this...is it truly that bad to wash a cat?


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Overdramatized.

The general consensus is that minimal bathing is best, as washing removes essential oils from their coat and can dry out the skin, and its stressful for most cats. Never wash the head, best to use a feline specific shampoo since they'll ingest residue, and help dry off after as wet kitties inside can get very cold fast.

But if my cat steps in poo I wash her paws, and if she got something considerable on her fur that was a bit more than regular self-cleaning could fix (or shouldn't be self cleaned) then sure I'd wash my baby.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi was just groomed a couple weeks ago, and I take Cleo in a couple times a year. Their groomer combs enough hair out to make another cat. I would definitely give Hana a bath if she's a bit smelly and dirty. 

What a weird thing for the vet to say. 

I've never given Cali or Charlee a bath. They're great at grooming themselves and each other.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

yay then bath time it is. Just will make sure to leave her face alone and to dry her off being as its a lil cold tonight. I hope shes not as bad as oliver was his first bath. I came out with a piece of claw in my chest and my husband had to rescue me from the grip of doom he had on my back where I couldn't reach him lol. needless to say Olivers baths were made few and far between after that.(and after the vet lecture I haven't bathed him at all but really he is pretty clean so I might keep it that way) But Hana is certainly in need of one. Shes all long fur and yellow on her paws is just plain...you know they are so not clean. well wish me luck ^_^ *puts on her jean armor and heads to the bathroom with cup and shampoo ready...cat in the other....*


----------



## saraangel (Aug 15, 2010)

they got dry cat shapoo that you can spray. i use that when ever my cat get dirty. i just spray then use a towel and he is smelling and clean!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

One thing that helps, if you can, is to use a faucet spray hose (or whatever they're called), so they're not under the faucet. It's less scary for them.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

that was easier then I thought possible. she didn't like it but I didn't even need to scruff her much. Just tolerate the -.- face and the eyes saying "I hate you right now". only thing was drying her with the blow dryer freaked her out, she started shaking poor thing. 

Hmm this apartment didn't come with a hose but most do here in brazil. we will be moving soon so if the next one doesn't have one I'll just buy one if it truly is that much easier on hana. 

Also does the dry shampoo really work? I googled it and there are even homemade versions. I wouldn't mind making some if it would save hana from the whole shaking fear of the blowdryer. (buying it would be impossible in this country. its hard enough just finding decent litter and food let alone such a luxury as dry shampoo lol) 

if it truly does work does anyone have a good homemade recipe that may be good?


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Rainjacket is good claw protection, and doesn't give them a lot of surface to grab.

I'd just use a measuring cup or anything similar inside a bathtub with some slightly warm water in it personally. In general, less racket is better.

I'd probably skip the blow drier. Soft towel should be absorbent to get enough that she can finish the rest.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra has rather greasy fur at times (I have no idea why, he grooms himself all the time, maybe a siamese mix trait or something?) and I use cat bathing wipes. They are like the wet wipes you use on baby's bottoms but for kitties. He doesn't mind it and it helps his fur a lot. I use it once a month or once every two.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Something I found out when the twins were little - baby wipes are just as safe and a LOT cheaper - just make sure you get the unscented kind.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Really? That's awesome, thank you Marie!!


----------



## Elektra (Jul 26, 2010)

Bathing your cat daily will make them neurotic, but honestly, a stinky dirty cat will survive a single bath just fine. My cat soiled himself in the carrier seeing the vet and you bet I bathed him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh!

I forgot, Cali peed in the carrier earlier this year when I brought them to get their nails clipped. She got her first bath! It was a quickie, and she just sat there. Probably stunned.

Cats definitely need baths sometimes.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*I agree only when necessary, but sometimes...*

they just need help keeping themselves clean


----------

